# Adobe Illustrator. Can I use it to create workable files?



## MMiad (Aug 9, 2013)

Firstly, big apologies if I'm asking questions that have been answered elsewhere. I'm a new member of the forum and have never done routing in my life. Please don't hold it against me. My background is 20+ years graphic design in the print industry but I'm hoping to branch out into 3D routing as I'm impressed with the possibilities as witnessed through a few vids online.

Question: If/when I purchase a CNC router, will I need to invest in specific software to create functional 3D relief designs, or can these be created in Adobe Illustrator or CorelDraw, which I already have? And if so, can anyone direct me to appropriate tutorials? Bear in mind, I'm talking about creating designs that include complex bevels and levels, not just a single-level etch.

NB: I realise (or assume) that the design file will ultimately need to be converted to an appropriate format that can be read by the router. My query is more to do with HOW to create a design that can be converted and interpreted correctly.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

bump...


----------

